# mood swings....



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

does anyone get really bad mood swings????? sometimes i find myself feeling really irritated for no reason and take it out on other people...theres normally no good reason for me to be irritated its just how i feel...is this normal with people who have anxiety and dp/dr?????
And im also suffering real bad with depression, 70% of the day i feel down and cry for no reason.....
Oh and one more question...Does anybody hate being on their own??? i hate it when my boyfriend has to go to work..i dont like being alone with my own thoughts..it makes my dp worse...


----------



## nupower (Apr 5, 2008)

yes im a moody person . and ppl around me are the victems always. but i love being alone. sometimes when my dp is very high i hate being alone because i dont want to be alone with my thoughts but in normal days i prefer to be alone.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes I do have mood swings and also have a very bad temper.

Do I hate being alone? I'm used to being alone since I grew up an only child. 
Actually, it depends. Sometimes I don't like being alone, sometimes I like being alone. 
I have traits of Agoraphobia and Social Anxiety
Even if I got many people around me, i feel LONELY.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I had some real bad mood swings yesterday, and i'm not used to them at all. I was hyper in the morning and making the person around me in life drawing laught alot (although I think I was pissing off the people behide me because of the noise I was making) then an hour later still In the class my energy just "went"... I felt sick down and pwned. And you know what? It was all down to blood sugar levels, yes... what you eat highly effects your mood... so keep your blood sugar levels balanced... henced the low GI diet.



> Your body will digest these foods slowly leaving you feeling full for longer and allowing you to eat less calories without feeling hungry.


http://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

It's normal to have bad mood swings, I know it's depresing as u dont' know why u lash out at those closest to you, it's a whole bunch of things, frustration/anger/sadness, if u are a memeber of the gym use the punching bag and just round house kick it so hard chuck norris style, or get one for your home or last resort, punch the crap out of your bed or your pillows. If u get chance to be alone sometimes, then scream!

Get it all out but mainly just know u have a right to be pissed off and angry, if u beat urself up over it u will get more stressed. x


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks for the replys you two!!!!!!!!!!!
feel like screaming today.........i feel really weird today, thimk my dr is getting worse!!!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I replied (see first page)... i must be invisible. 

You're pretty by the way Singer24.

I also replied in one of your other threads but was ignored... well, i felt i was.

Sorry if this seems to be a big issue. Usually i try to not bother but yeah...


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey hazelnutta,

thankyou, sorry i didnt reply, i must not of seen it, i didnt do it on purpose hun....

xxx


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

It's all good  just one of those days... oh well. So how are you anyway? I hope this forum is a good help for you.


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey hazelnutta,

im so glad i found this site, its been a big help..
not been feeling too good the last couple of days
everything is just sooo weird and i keep thinking "where the hell am i" and today i feel likei dont even recognise my own daughter , and i feel guilty about it.
i feel like ive got a blockage in my head!!!!
do you ever get this......

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Moodswings...yes.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

yeh i get like immense rushes of happiness and energy, and i feel so good. then i feel like a turd and trapped in myself again. the rush just comes over me and i feel motivated to do things talk, etc etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds similar to bipolar.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

You can call me Hazel 

I'm glad this is helping you... Yes i do experience the same thing.



singer24 said:


> hey hazelnutta,
> 
> im so glad i found this site, its been a big help..
> not been feeling too good the last couple of days
> ...


----------

